# 3 baby Adders found.



## Testudo Man

Up until yesterday, I had only found the one baby Adder at this site i visit regularly. It was late afternoon, and i had finished work early, so on the way home i thought i would take a look for an Adder or two:whistling2:.
In fact, i found 3 baby Adders and they were all within approx 20 feet of each other.

The 1st baby was found 12 to 18 inches off the ground, basking in the Heather, I very nearly missed this one, because i was searching the woodland floor!


Baby Adder, 5th-September-2011 by Testudo Man, on Flickr

The next baby was found, but it was hidden very well in the leaves, so the light was not that great for photos.


Baby Adder, 5th-September-2011 by Testudo Man, on Flickr

Then I found the 3rd, and this baby was in a much better position for a photo or two. Even though it started to rain at this point, I still captured a couple of good shots.

Note- The bright tiny specs you see on the snakes body, are rain droplets.

Also, if you have some spare time, and you have an interest in UK wild reptiles, then checkout my Flickr, it has a few Snakes/Lizards etc.:whistling2: Cheers.

The 3rd baby Adder.


Baby Adder, 5th-September-2011 by Testudo Man, on Flickr


Baby Adder, 5th-September-2011 by Testudo Man, on Flickr


----------



## sn8ks4life

awesome pics mate:2thumb:


----------



## Testudo Man

sn8ks4life said:


> awesome pics mate:2thumb:


Cheers for that.


----------



## feorag

Wonderful photographs!

That last photograph is excellent! :no1:

Would you let me print and laminate it to show children when I'm doing snake talks? Not only is it a brilliant example of adder colouring and patterning, but it would be great to illustrate the elliptical pupil of venomous snakes.


----------



## Testudo Man

feorag said:


> Wonderful photographs!
> 
> That last photograph is excellent! :no1:
> 
> Would you let me print and laminate it to show children when I'm doing snake talks? Not only is it a brilliant example of adder colouring and patterning, but it would be great to illustrate the elliptical pupil of venomous snakes.


Cheers, and thanks for being up front and honest about seeking permission to print one of my photos too. I am a bit funny:whistling2::blush: about all my photos/images, so could you pm me about it please.


----------



## stinglestick

They are stunning,absolutely beautiful markings.Id love to get to see one in reality before I die...but for now will have to make do with my pets.


----------



## gingersnap

Great Pics! 

Pics of the 3rd baby are stunning! 

They really are beautiful snakes! 

:2thumb:


----------



## Testudo Man

stinglestick said:


> They are stunning,absolutely beautiful markings.Id love to get to see one in reality before I die...but for now will have to make do with my pets.


Thanks(nice to see you back on the forum: victory...They are very difficult to find/locate, but since Ive been watching a local area to me(at least 3 times a week) and i was also lucky enough to see/photograph the adults mating back in April, I was certain that i would see baby Adders this year, I just had to put all the ground work/time in, and get lucky. I would have loved to have photographed the actual birth, but I missed that boat, maybe another year perhaps?



gingersnap said:


> Great Pics!
> 
> Pics of the 3rd baby are stunning!
> 
> They really are beautiful snakes!
> 
> :2thumb:


Cheers, i cant argue there, these are little beauties.


----------



## jonodrama

faultless herping and snapping once again!!!:no1:

if you fancy a day out hampshire/dorset way next spring or summer let me know


----------



## feorag

Testudo Man said:


> Cheers, and thanks for being up front and honest about seeking permission to print one of my photos too. I am a bit funny:whistling2::blush: about all my photos/images, so could you pm me about it please.


 No probs!


----------



## Amalthea

Brilliant photos!!! Well done! That last one, especially, is lovely!


----------



## laurencea

wonderful... i am very jealous!


----------



## Testudo Man

jonodrama said:


> faultless herping and snapping once again!!!:no1:
> 
> if you fancy a day out hampshire/dorset way next spring or summer let me know


Thanks, and cheers for the offer of a herping day out too: victory:



Amalthea said:


> Brilliant photos!!! Well done! That last one, especially, is lovely!


Thanks very much.



laurencea said:


> wonderful... i am very jealous!


Cheers mate...

I returned to the same area yesterday, but after a lot of searching, I could only find the one baby Adder...and Im not sure if it was one of the snakes that i had found previously, but this little guy was full of aggression. It may have been my sudden movement with the camera? but this baby hissed and squeaked at me, and struck out several times.

Here are a couple of shots of said "mean" snake.

And I have had one of these photos chosen as a favourite, by the "BBC Autumnwatch" on Flickr, so its all good...Im not gonna get too excited about that though, my photo is just one of 1000's chosen!


Baby Adder, 7th-September-2011 by Testudo Man, on Flickr


Baby Adder, 7th-September-2011 by Testudo Man, on Flickr


Baby Adder, 7th-September-2011 by Testudo Man, on Flickr


----------



## LiquidOnyx

Wow, stunning photos!


----------



## Testudo Man

LiquidOnyx said:


> Wow, stunning photos!


Cheers for that...

Here is another photo i took recently, its not the best image quality, but there are a pair of baby Adders in the pic, to make up for it.


Pair of Baby Adders, 17th-September-2011 by Testudo Man, on Flickr


----------

